# PbEM



## Drawmack (Dec 26, 2002)

I am looking to join a PbEM game and I cannot find one. If someone can help me locate a game it would be much appreciated.


----------



## mooby (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd just like to voice my opinion as another who'd love to get in on a good PBeM game


----------



## Fellwind (Dec 26, 2002)

www.pbem.com

News and links and games listings.

I'm working on a d20 modern play by post, I need help working out details - if you're interested you can email me at brian@existentialblue.net


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 27, 2002)

How about a play-by-post (message-based game) set beneath the surface of the sea?  


   There are currently three openings in "Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq" (BPAA), a 3e D&D World of Greyhawk message-based game (Play-by-Post) set beneath the surface of the Dramidj Ocean. The current level of play is between 4 to 7. New players are welcome to create characters ranging from levels 2 through 4. The campaign, which uses the "core rules of 3e, select supplements from 2e, and the heart of 1e", is designed for those interested in participating in a work of coauthored interactive fiction.

   Now enjoying its fourth year, the BPAA campaign was created in 1998.

   In the campaign, I post a new "Chapter" once a week. During the week, the players respond to events in the Chapter, to NPCs, and to one another. I will add updates as time permits. The next week, I post a new Chapter. While this method of game play requires a degree of patience and the occasional spell-checker, I have found it one of the best options for those with hectic schedules.

   The party is currently 250 fathoms beneath the surface of the sea, in a sunken lighthouse known as the Nighthouse. Their hostess, a spectral hag, is preparing them for a perilous quest.

(edited to add campaign info)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 30, 2002)

I will soon be running to pbem games---a D20 modern game (Darkness Rising) & a D&D 3E game (Twilight o'the Realms)

Contact me if interested at NarlethDrider@aol.com


----------



## mps42 (Dec 31, 2002)

*PBeM*

As it happens , I am just now looking for players to continue an existing PBeM campaign in a home-made world.


----------

